# Anyone Have a Cocker Spaniel?



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This is for you.....


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Love it


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I also have some “nose art” on my passenger window lol but it’s not from a cocker spaniel. I had spaniels growing up and they were awesome. I’ve often considered adopting one and maybe I will someday as I’m at my legal dog limit at the moment.


----------

